

Solving the TinyUrl centralization problem  - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/11/20/solvingTheTinyurlCentraliz.html

======
brk
I am actually working on a project that addresses this, and some other things
I consider weaknesses of tinyurl (persistency, etc.)

